

Hy: The Logical choice - madhouse
http://asylum.madhouse-project.org/blog/2014/01/26/hy-the-logical-choice/

======
cmpitg
I've been following Hy for a while and it's sad that macros are still part of
on-going discussions with no definite plan. It's one of the reason I prefer
Scheme-inspired Lisps to Common Lisp. Hy just _looks_ Lispy but it's no where
near Lisp without all the macro system.

~~~
madhouse
Hy has macros, and they work fairly well. I'm using plenty of macros in
Adderall, would not be possible without them. There are a few rough edges with
Hy macros, mostly due to the underlying Python, but I at least, can live with
that, and they don't hinder my work.

~~~
cmpitg
My bad, you're right. I didn't know the documentation section for macro was
added recently. It looks pretty Common Lispy. Reader macro looks nice, still
at its beginning stage though.

------
JacobGoodson
It is more common lispish, therefore, it is awesome!

------
wuschel
Hy looks like fun. On more scheme/lisp derivative on the block. It would be
great to see it on IPython.

------
wirrbel
Would really like to see some clojure->python dialect. Hy seems more
"experimental" which is also great.

~~~
emidln
There is an older clojurepy that exists. The author mentioned abandoning it
and it needing to target the python AST (like Hy) instead of .pyc to be more
portable/less brittle. If you're interested in this, drop me a line
(emidln@gmail.com) as I've been toying with using modern clojurescript as a
starting point rather than the old codebase.

------
sepeth
Python is great, Hy is even better \m/

------
jopython
Have they implemented multiline lambdas?

~~~
paultag
Hey dude, language author here - yeah, a (lambda) will become a Python lambda
if it's a single expression, otherwise it'll turn into an anonymous function
(with a name like `_hy_anon_fn_00011`) and replace the lambda with a ref to
the function.

Allll taken care of :)

~~~
wirrbel
I just want to say how much I enjoy seeing hy popping up now. I have come to
really like ClojureScript for my webdev stuff, Scheme from SICP and Python,
well, has also been on my toolstack for long

Sometimes Hy seems a little undecided on language issues as simple as (defn vs
defun) usage of ! for mutating objects or alphabetic chars, etc. I value
freedom of choice, but are there any plans to unify this in the direction of
"there is one way to do it"?

~~~
paultag
Yeah, totally. Not sure where we're going yet, but right now those stupid
warts are just harmless tumors. Hopefully we can clean it up soon.

I, of course, prefer (defn) and (first) / (rest), but I know killing (defun)
(car) and (cdr) will make a few people go nuts.

We'll have to make it sane before 1.0 :)

Thanks for hacking with Hy :3

